# Sago Palm



## Brewster320 (Aug 2, 2013)

I had the assumption that palm trees were tortoise safe when I planted this with my russian but I've recently learned sago palms aren't really palms at all but are a type of cycad and evidently toxic (especially the seeds) and can kill dogs and cats (presumably people as well). So I've been searching whether I should worry and remove the plant but I haven't been able to find anything about it other then there are at least some people keeping this plant with their tortoises and box turtles. It wouldn't seem like a plant she'd want to eat anyways (why I planted it with her) the leave are hard and plastic like. But I'm nervous that even if she ties to take a nibble it may not end well.


----------



## Lancecham (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds like you answered your questions already.


----------



## Arnold_rules (Aug 2, 2013)

Brewster320 said:


> I had the assumption that palm trees were tortoise safe when I planted this with my russian but I've recently learned sago palms aren't really palms at all but are a type of cycad and evidently toxic (especially the seeds) and can kill dogs and cats (presumably people as well). So I've been searching whether I should worry and remove the plant but I haven't been able to find anything about it other then there are at least some people keeping this plant with their tortoises and box turtles. It wouldn't seem like a plant she'd want to eat anyways (why I planted it with her) the leave are hard and plastic like. But I'm nervous that even if she ties to take a nibble it may not end well.



My CDT will hide under the sago palm, but has never tried to taste test it. He did try to taste test a full grown Queen Palm, funny watching him try to take a bite out of the trunk without much success. He had a very confused look when he couldn't get a bite.


----------



## Brewster320 (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok so I take it that it's fine because they really don't pay attention to it. Thanks guys!


----------



## tortadise (Aug 2, 2013)

Good to know. I had some in with my leopards. They ate all 4 plants down to nothing. I removed them simply to keep the plant alive. I did not see any negative effects at all. They did not eat little ones either. These were rather large. But good to know.


----------



## Arnold_rules (Aug 2, 2013)

Brewster320 said:


> Ok so I take it that it's fine because they really don't pay attention to it. Thanks guys!



Watch for the berries or seeds, they have concentrated levels of the toxin. One or two seeds is enough to cause problems in dogs/cats.


----------



## Brewster320 (Aug 3, 2013)

tortadise said:


> Good to know. I had some in with my leopards. They ate all 4 plants down to nothing. I removed them simply to keep the plant alive. I did not see any negative effects at all. They did not eat little ones either. These were rather large. But good to know.



Wow lol. Guess this might be another plant we can say kills everyone who eats it except tortoises . Wouldn't want to test that further but sure seems like it lol.



Arnold_rules said:


> Brewster320 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so I take it that it's fine because they really don't pay attention to it. Thanks guys!
> ...



Thanks and thats what I've heard and originally sent me hear to start asking questions. Luckly my plant is a young one and reading about their growth rates I assume its something I shouldn't have to worry about for awhile.


----------

